# ECLSTS Seminar Video on YouTube



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day, all - a video of the seminar that I presented at the ECLSTS is on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1K_C7T9Cfg&feature=youtu.be
The PowerPoint slides and a list of links from the talk are on my web page here
http://www.trainelectronics.com/ECLSTS2015/links.htm
dave


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave,

Your PPT presentation is interesting but starting with slide 16 and many after that, the image often covers most of the text on the slide.
This is when I open it with either Microsoft ppt 2011 or the older Microsoft ppt 2004 on the Mac

Knut


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

krs said:


> Dave,
> 
> Your PPT presentation is interesting but starting with slide 16 and many after that, the image often covers most of the text on the slide.
> This is when I open it with either Microsoft ppt 2011 or the older Microsoft ppt 2004 on the Mac
> ...


Interesting - I created it with Office 2003 -- have you tried the PowerPoint viewer? That should show it correctly.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=6

Just tried it on a PC and it displayed properly.

dave


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave,

I can't use PowerPoint Viewer - that's a Windows only application as far as I can see.

I tried it with the two versions of Microsoft Office I mentioned earlier, also tried it now with keynotes and LibreOffice.
They all give me the same result.

Attached is a picture of what slide 16 looks like - it's the first one with images covering the text but from there on in, that happens on many of the slides

knut


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Dave for posting your ECLSTS presentation. 



I'm definitely not well-versed in PPoint and I've experienced what Knut mentions, but following up with this presentation I see what Knut is hi-liting in his post, and when I'm viewing with thumbnails at the slides to the L side, I see the (seemingly embedded) overlap of images over text on the main viewing scrn to the left. 

But when I take it further ---- initiate the slideshow and use either the mouse or down arrow key I see the functionality of the software/presentation where the various images pop-up and then pop-down as you would when doing presentation. 

Thanks again, I just 'learned' more about powerpoint  hmmm maybe i should try and create one now lol 

doug c

p.s. vers. 2010

p.p.s. oops overlapped your post Knut


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

krs said:


> Dave,
> 
> I can't use PowerPoint Viewer - that's a Windows only application as far as I can see.
> 
> ...


Knut - it is possible that you are not "playing" the presentation - what you could be seeing is the source for each slide - when it is played those images slide in and out as you step through the slides.

dave


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug C said:


> Thanks Dave for posting your ECLSTS presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug - I think that may be it - I guess I thought everyone knew how to view a PowerPoint presentation ---- my error!

thanks

dave


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

dbodnar said:


> Doug - I think that may be it - I guess I thought everyone knew how to view a PowerPoint presentation ---- my error!
> 
> thanks
> 
> dave


Ha, ha..............

That's a good one.

I must say, I have created thousands of PPT presentations as part of my job over the last 30 years and have never come across anything like that.

When one looks at the slides in "normal" view one gets these overlaps, same problem in "slide sorter" view.
It's only as a slide show that one sees the slides properly.

When I did slide shows like that and then looked at them in normal or slide sorter view each one of those slides which are now on top of each other was a separate slide.
That is really necessary to do any editing.
The way it is now one has to delete the image sitting on top of the text, edit the text and then put the image back.

Not sure how that ended up this way - maybe some incompatibility between the MS software you used to create the presentation and the later versions of MS office.

At least now I know that one has to use slide presentation tomview the slides rather than the usual normal view.

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave,

Just had a chance to go through your presentation.

A lot of great information - had never come across the on-line MRH magazine before or bangGood.com as a source of some electronics.

Thanks for making the ppt available

Knut.

PS: If you have any connection with Crest you might want to ask them to correct the spelling of the word Diesel on their control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Knut, I viewed the presentation in "editing" view, saw the overlap, and took 2 seconds to move to presentation view so I could see the animation which does not show in the editing views.

i.e. I viewed the presentation as a presentation, not as the author or editor.

You may have done this for 30 years, but I guess you learned something new about presentations and animations!

A lot more pizazz with the animations, which is the idea, keep people interested by animation.

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You may have done this for 30 years, but I guess you learned something new about presentations and animations!


We used animation as well and still do.
But the various slides that made up the animation were always in sequence, one after the other, both in normal view and in slide sorter view - never on top of each other like in this presentation.

Something went wrong here - it doesn't make much sense having to remove the image before one can edit the text.

Knut


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen - it is good to hear that you figured out how to view the PowerPoint and found some of the information of value...... That is my prime directive!

thanks
dave


----------

